# Random Macro Shots



## ruifo (Sep 27, 2016)

Macro photography is this such amazing space (for me, at least). It's like researching and discovering hidden details everywhere....

Here a few random macro shots.
Enjoy!

Other shots in here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/albums/72157642068924275

1



Happy first birthday by ruifo, on Flickr

2



Rare MXN 20 by ruifo, on Flickr

3



Otoño Azul by ruifo, on Flickr

4



Chapolín by ruifo, on Flickr

5



Newborn&#x27;s Grip by ruifo, on Flickr

6



How about a kiss? by ruifo, on Flickr

7



Live After Death by ruifo, on Flickr

8



Blue match by ruifo, on Flickr

9



Macro Pre-Leve by ruifo, on Flickr

10



Lens by ruifo, on Flickr

11



BRL R$ 1,00 by ruifo, on Flickr

12



Thirst for water by ruifo, on Flickr


Other shots: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/albums/72157642068924275


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2016)

Those are great


----------

